# 466 JD Round Baler Problem!!!



## CImpson (May 9, 2010)

Ok this baler is starting to tick me off with the net wrap i baled 256 bales changed the net wrap at 214 and i be damn if the stupid thing doesn't start acting up again im getting tired of the net wrap and stop sign coming on my computer after i change a roll but the bad thing was i push the wrap button let it run its cycle then turned the pto back on hit the wrap button again let it run its cycle then got out and saw that it wrapped it about 6 times but the stop sign and wrap button was still flashing so i baled the rest with those problems and pressing the manual wrap button every time to make sure it put enough wrap on i dont have a manual on it maybe my knives stop is off or something idk ive tried everything you guys are may last resort i need help because i dont wont to have to call john deere to come look at it and be something simple and charge me 300 dollars just to come out and take a look o and ive never owned a john deere baler before so i know nothing about them Please Help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

[quote name='CImpson']Ok this baler is starting to tick me off "i dont have a manual on it"

I hope someone here can help you Clemson, but you really need to get a manual on this baler. John Deere makes some reallly fine balers and I suspect that it is something that can be readily corrected unless there has been some kind of damage. Regards, Mike


----------



## man of steel (Feb 1, 2010)

Maybe it's that damn foreign tractor on it. Get a Deere on it and you will be blessed

But seriously There is a flapper with a micro switch on the left side tucked in behind the knife actuator. As the process starts, the net activates that switch to tell the monitor that the netting is feeding in and once the wrapping has stopped it tells the monitor the netting has stopped feeding. If there is any obstruction in that area, the process all may have happened correctly but the monitor just doesn't know it. Make sure that switch and flapper are working.

Without more info, I can't help any more than that.

Get a book


----------



## CImpson (May 9, 2010)

Ill Get me a book im pretty sure im going new holland my next baler though john deere is way to overrated on everything and there prices are 10 times higher than any others and to me no john deere is made like a Ford


----------



## Byron Seeds (Jul 30, 2008)

Put twine in it and never look back!


----------



## Young Buck (Sep 17, 2010)

Not that I have all of the answers but Man of Steel is on the right track. I am currently running a JD 466 and have been dealing with some of these same issues. What I have found out through my local dealerships is this.

The micro switch mentioned above needs to be adjusted so that it u barely touch it and it "clicks". Also if the net wrap is tight against the flapper bar and will not allow it to come back you will get the error message.

One other thing, take it or leave it. The knife actuator responsible for cycling the net wrap might be going out if it is very old and has had a "few" bales through it. Your local dealership should be able to tell you how to test for this.

Like I said earlier take it or leave, but as a farm boy from South GA we try and help each other.


----------

